# Little Blue Belkin Light



## ghost94 (Jul 27, 2015)

I've used wired connection for my desktop, and wireless for my home devices 

through my Cisco modem and Belkin device for about a two years now. Out of 

no where recently my Belkin router quit sending a wireless signal to my 

devices. It only shows a little blue light on the router(I believe for displaying 

the link between it and the modem). I've reset it multiple times, and attempted 

to go to router set up page but neither work.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

If you are trying to access the router using wireless, it most likely disabled by default. Use a wired connection to access the GUI.


----------



## ghost94 (Jul 27, 2015)

It's not showing up that way. I realize that I only have a Ethernet adapter, should I have a wireless adapter also? (Under Network adapters in Device Manager)


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Try rebooting your router; do that by unplugging it from the power outlet for 5 minutes then plug it back in and start it up. 

Then see if there is a firmware update for your router model.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

What is the model of the Belkin. The majority of desktops only come with a Ethernet adapter, If you don't see a antennae sticking out of the back of the desktop, or a USB wireless dongle then you only have a Ethernet connection.

Here are what Wireless adapters look like.
https://www.google.com/search?q=wir...oGAxwIVhU2SCh1_AQI9&biw=1536&bih=710&dpr=1.25

You will want to follow this troubleshooting guide, the Xirrus screen shot will help a lot.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## ghost94 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a n150 belkin router. When we first started using it the big light was blue blue, and the smaller light was blue and blinking. I played with the lan ports on the back yesterday and each one changed the light on my belkin device, so I think it might be damaged. I also have a netgear but I cannot access the setup site


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

To access the Belkin GUI, type *http://router* or 192.168.2.1 either one will get you to the GUI. If you are able to get in the Belkin check for firmware updates.

On the Netgear, type *http://routerlogin.net* or netgear uses to different IP's to access their routers, 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1


----------

